# My First MOD



## de.das.dude (Aug 6, 2010)

hey guys this will be my first MOD.
i am starting by dremelling out some side fan pockets in the side panel.

here is an BEFORE picture.






the pant job was already custom, did when i was 16. i did some gold work and gold brushed metal finishes.
Andsorry, but i dont have a camera. i spent all my money on PC parts and tools.

Here's the gap for two 90mm fans side by side marked and ready to be dremelled.
















first time to dremel.... here goes.






Hmmm... its perfect!





PHASE I complete by practicing by making two holes for fans!

















PHASE II
now i will make a larger hole, rectangular, put a rectangular piece of aluminium sheet and the sheet will probably have custom made designer mesh.(i need to practice more first) and i may have to postpone for my first engg exams.

finished cutting for the aluminium holder to goto.






Aluminium piece cut and glued in place.





Fan holes marked and ready to be dremeled out.





Fan holes cut and fans placed.





Outside view(in light)(bad quality of pics,.... my cell phone-2MP- broke and we dont have enough money to buy a new camera. this is a vga camera)





Outside view(in dark)


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 30, 2010)

added this for better unidirectional airflow to my 4650.


----------

